# Zipper and Existing Drive



## wjones23 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have recently upgraded my older Samsung Direct Tivo from a 40GB drive to an 80GB drive. No issues using the Hinsdale method. Now that I have not only the original drive as a backup, I have an image saved on another drive I can restore from. Heck, after 8 years running on the same drive, it needed to be changed anyway. 

Anyway, I would like to Zipper my new drive that I have installed and working. I went to the Zipper site, listed below and found the instructions to insall the hack with an image from Instant Cake. I don't need Instant Cake, but to create the CD, an image of the system is asked for. How do I use my exising image on the drive? If I want to add the backup image I have, what format does it need to be in to create the CD?

mastersav.com/tivo_zipper

Thanks and Great Forums!

WJones


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

wjones23 said:


> I have recently upgraded my older Samsung Direct Tivo from a 40GB drive to an 80GB drive. No issues using the Hinsdale method. Now that I have not only the original drive as a backup, I have an image saved on another drive I can restore from. Heck, after 8 years running on the same drive, it needed to be changed anyway.
> 
> Anyway, I would like to Zipper my new drive that I have installed and working. I went to the Zipper site, listed below and found the instructions to insall the hack with an image from Instant Cake. I don't need Instant Cake, but to create the CD, an image of the system is asked for. How do I use my exising image on the drive? If I want to add the backup image I have, what format does it need to be in to create the CD?
> 
> ...


Did the script ask for an image? If not you don't need one.


> If you are using a drive that has Tivo software already installed (like your original drive), then you don't need to copy an image to the zipper_tools directory.


 Note the "IF"


> F. *If* you copied a software image to your Zipper CD, the script will detect it and prompt you to install it.


It's been a while but you should be fine without having an image on the disk.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe you can also bypass the image install even if there's one on the boot disk.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> I believe you can also bypass the image install even if there's one on the boot disk.


Yup, zipper tells you that it found an image on your boot disk and then asks if you want it installed.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> Yup, zipper tells you that it found an image on your boot disk and then asks if you want it installed.


OK, so you've got a particular image already on your drive and you run zipper with an image on the CD but choose not to install it. Is zipper smart enough to apply the correct patches to the existing HD image (whatever it is) regardless of the image on the CD?

What if the image on the HD is already hacked, zipper or otherwise, can you still zipper it without installing a new image?

I realize these are silly basic questions but I haven't paid any attention for a couple of years and I've forgotten everything


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Wil said:


> OK, so you've got a particular image already on your drive and you run zipper with an image on the CD but choose not to install it. Is zipper smart enough to apply the correct patches to the existing HD image (whatever it is) regardless of the image on the CD?
> 
> What if the image on the HD is already hacked, zipper or otherwise, can you still zipper it without installing a new image?
> 
> I realize these are silly basic questions but I haven't paid any attention for a couple of years and I've forgotten everything


Yes, when you enter the service number, it picks the right hacks for your specific model tivo (and software). If the HD is already hacked, there's no reason to run the Zipper, just run the enhancement script.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

rbautch said:


> when you enter the service number, it picks the right hacks for your specific model tivo (and software).


Is that the case for the HR10-250 and 6.4a?

I notice that Zipper_Version_History.pdf mentions 6.3 tivoapp locations as the latest entry.

My understanding, or rather memory, is that for the HR10-250 zipper applies tivoapp patches directly from the script rather than applying a (version-appropriate) superpatch. So is the script OK for 6.4a?

Edited to add: I looked a little deeper and I see that the 6.4a tivoapp patches are incorporated. Anyone who's trying this, answer "yes" to the question about using 6.3x.


----------

